# F350w/7.3 sfront spring upgrade



## boba (Jun 19, 2000)

Recently I saw a post that someone had beefed up their F350 w/7.3 with 550? springs. Is this really needed? I know the 96-97's w/7.3 had a factory upgrade kit available. Is this still a problem with the new SD's?

[Edited by boba on 11-14-2000 at 06:50 PM]


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

Im really not sure, I run a 8foot Diamond myself and front end barey moves. I wouldnt ever need a kit for front, It would take a 10footer to squat my front down I suppose if you run a wing you might need it but even then the Town trucks all around here have them with no modification to front.


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

I dont know what good it will do, from what I can see both the 350 and 550 have 5200 lb front springs.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

According to Ford's upfitters book, the F 550 uses a 5600 or 6000 lbs front springs. Its ok page 56 or so.

http://www.fleet.ford.com/truckbbas/topics/2001/specs.html

So yes F 550 springs would help, but are not needed. I have some F 350s with PSD, and no extra springs required IMO.

Geoff


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

All the 350's around here dont even move an inch with a big 8 or 9 fter mounted and raised.


----------



## mikeslawncare (Mar 19, 2000)

*F-350 heavy duty springs*

I just installed 3460 lb. per side springs on my 97 F-350 powerstroke dump. With my v-box loaded and 8' Meyer poly hanging on the front, the stock springs were barely adequate. Since I just installed a 9.5' Fisher v-plow I knew the stockers wouldn't be enough ( please no flames, the new F-550's use the same Dana 60 axle as my F-350.) I went to my local spring shop and ordered them for $280.00 including new u-bolts. Installed them myself in less than an hour. Ride height remained nearly the same as the new springs have less arch than stock. Front end only drops about 1/2 inch raising 1050 lb. plow!


----------

